# Real/fake golden Virginia ?



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

Picked up a few 50g pouches of tabaco for the old fella anyone who

Knows there backy tell me if it's real/fake ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Theres loads of fakes coming over from thailand in the post


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Was it loose like that or tightly compact, as it is looks fake


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

well this is a first lol


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

Was sealed and tightly packed just have it to him he says it tastes fine .


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

BB'ing site with advice getting asked on baccy lol


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Careful with the fake stuff. Apparently it gives you cancer.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

afaik it should have 'smoking kills' on the front, yes its real tobacco no i doubt its from the golden virginia factory , either one one will kill you off tho


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

drip said:


> Was sealed and tightly packed just have it to him he says it tastes fine .


It still looks fake to me mate the baccy is very bitty GV isn't like that and ts got the fake colour to the packets as well.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

It's been a long time since I've smoked rolling tobacco but I don't ever remember seeing twigs in GV :/


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

As far as I remember it should be quite stringy the tobacco. Looks too fine to me

packet looks abit lighter/different also. My brother gets baccy so I will find out the telltale signs for sure


----------

